# Happy Birthday Alix



## Josie1945 (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Alix 
Hope it is a great one.

Josie


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy birthday, dear Alix!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy 39th Birthday ALIX!!!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Lemon Lady!!!!  Hope yo have a great one.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy B'day, Alix (you were born on Lincoln's b'day, I was born on Washington's--easier to remember before President's Day happened). Hope you have a special day!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 12, 2014)

*A lemon cake for your Birthday!*







Have a wonderful day Alix!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Alix


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Alix! Hope you have a day filled with fun, family, and food!


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I had an early shift today so now I'm home in my pjs and slippers with laptop and tea. AHHHHH! Life is good.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Alix!!!!


----------



## msmofet (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy Birthday Alix!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Feb 12, 2014)

Happy birthday to you Alix !


----------



## Somebunny (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope you have had a fabulous birthday Alix!


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2014)

Yowza! That is some bouquet Somebunny! Thanks! Right up my alley. 

I am always humbled by the number of folks who drop me a line on my birthday to send their best wishes. Thanks to all of you for making my day something special.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 12, 2014)

violets are blue, roses red,
after the cake is served
it's time for the bed.

then, 'you stay up all night til the sun'....
to get lucky....
happy b-day, alix


----------



## GB (Feb 13, 2014)

Happy Bday Alix!!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 13, 2014)

♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ Alix! ♪ ♫


----------

